# fergie 20 diesel



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

hey folks :hello:

i have bought a '54 diesel fergie 20!

i have had the injectors reconditioned, the rocker pump/ fuel pump housing reconditioned, new battery, exhaust, butterfly valve replaced

the problem now is that it wont start! It will take a half hour of towing to get it to start 

Im told that it is probably one of the rings/pistons gone and that it is a very hard job to replace these on a 20?

i a novice and this is my first tractor restoration so any help/advise would be greatly appreicated

thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There could be a number of issues with your tractor. You've had the injector pump rebuilt, was your tractor timed after you replaced it? How about the engine preheat? Are the glow plugs actually working?


----------



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

yes timing was adjusted and glow plug working


----------

